# Haldex Performance Controller - Charity Auction Online



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Folks,

The TTOC and The TT Shop have got their heads together to offer you one Haldex Performance Controller, which we're going to auction off here, online, right now for charity. The winner not only gets the controller, but also free fitting at The TT Shop.

You can either reply to this thread with your bid or PM me for an anonymous bid. I will post your bid for you, without your name on to this thread.
*
Bidding closes noon on Friday 27th.*

Your payment will go to the TTOC (Bank Transfer or Cheque) and then to our current charity, Mencap.

Any questions, please ask.

Pete


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Excellent idea!!

Ill start the bidding!!!

Â£100


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does the winner have to be a TTOC member?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> Does the winner have to be a TTOC member?


No.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Â£150 Anon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Â£165 :wink:, do i get a ttoc discount? :roll: :lol:


----------



## luckyS3 (Feb 3, 2007)

Â£175


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Thanks for all the bids so far! 

Just to avoid what I can see becoming a problem, from here on in, all bids must be a minimum of Â£5 higher than the previous bid.


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Â£180...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Â£250


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Â£300


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 31, 2007)

Â£350


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Ending in 2 hours.


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 31, 2007)

30 mins


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

*CLOSED!*


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Well done obi-wan and thanks for the contribution to a worthy cause. I will contact you regards paying and fitting.


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheers mate.. Definetely will be looking forward to getting this fitted, not only that but the fact that the money (or part of it) is going to a good cause


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bugger! Been busy this morning and forgot about this! Well done obi-wan, and enjoy!!


----------

